# [SOLVED] Ktorrent and country data

## Lori

Ktorrent used to show the country of a peer in the peers tab when the informantion widget is turned on. For quite a while now this hasn't worked for me, neither in the 4.3.1 (KDE4) version, nor the 5.0.1 version. I have dev-libs/geoip installed, and I use net-misc/geoipupdate to keep the databases up to date. What exactly is necessary for Ktorrent to show country data?

----------

## JeroenMathon

Hey,

What useflags do you have enabled?

----------

## Lori

I managed to solve this, but forgot to follow up. IIRC I didn't have the correct GeoIP databases downloaded to the correct locations, so it wasn not a build issues, more of a GeoIP configuration issue.

----------

## JeroenMathon

Good to hear that you issue as been resolved.

Could you mark this topic ad solved?

----------

